
A social Experiment - rehmanh88
My name is Hamza Rehman. I am a startup founder, and passionate about technology, innovation and product development. I believe in leaving a legacy and making a difference on a mass scale, and startups are where I get to explore that side of me.<p>I, along with my team, have been exploring the side of millennial population for the habits of donating to charities. We have developed a product where user can compete on their daily steps by pledging a dollar for the charity of their choice and invite their friends to the competition. We are calling it a social fundraising platform.<p>For more information;
www.Stepp.io<p>There is a huge mistrust among the millennial market (including us) due to the lack of transparency inside these big organizations. We are trying to learn what motivate people to donate to these charities.<p>Please, help us run a successful beta of our product and give us some feedback. App is available in the app store;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;stepp&#x2F;id1014866950<p>We appreciate your time and support.<p>Regards,<p>Step&#x27;p Team
======
nekopa
I like the idea. Here's a thought:

There are a few sites out there which rate charities on where donated money
goes. Research those and convert the percentages into steps - for example, if
you take 10000 steps a day, and your charity runs a 10% administration
overhead, then your first 1000 steps go to the charity, the rest go to the
people the charity should be helping (and if you are making profit from your
app, tell them how many steps you guys are taking). This may help you with the
motivation issues.

I can't check your app as I'm an android user, but could you add a cooperative
mode? Rather than compete against your friends, why not pool your steps
together? Competition could be added to this through a co-op leaderboard.
Also, lazy bastards like me could sponsor teams ('I'll give you $10 if you hit
a million steps with your friends') This could open up interesting things like
a whole company 'stepping' together, the you could have Google vs Facebook
step contests for charity.

Good luck on your venture!

~~~
hanniabu
Those are all great ideas, especially with the cooperatives and the team
sponsors.

